# Problem mit Download bei Steam



## PrOXiMATEHD (29. März 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem, wenn ich PAYDAY2 aus Steam downloaden will.
Sobald ich den Download starten will kommt die Meldung, dass die Festplatte ausgelastet sei und die Downloadrate bricht auf 0 MB/s zusammen. Das Spiel wird zwar auf dem Datengrab installiert und nicht auf der SSD, da Payday ohnehin kaum Ladezeiten hat, aber bei anderen Spielen funktioniert das auch problemlos... Es war früher auch schonmal auf der HDD installiert und es gab irgendein Problem wegen dem ich es deinstalliert hatte.
Habe eine 100k Leitung von KabelBW.  
Vielleicht kennt ja irgendjemand das Problem.


----------



## timbo01 (29. März 2014)

Da Steam derzeit öfters Serverprobleme hat, würde ich das einfach mal darauf schieben. Das letzte Update von PAYDAY 2 hab ich übrigens mit ~300kb/s runtergeladen (normal hab ich 1.4MB/s down) -.-


----------



## Crush182 (29. März 2014)

Du scheinst das gleiche Problem zu haben wie ich :/ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...adrate-geht-den-keller-wird-unterbrochen.html

Wobei es bei mir mitlerweile einigermaßen funktioniert...
Mal hat Steam das Problem, dass die Festplatte beschäftigt ist... und aufeinmal wird geladen, als ob nie was gewesen wäre


----------



## anon666 (29. März 2014)

Ist bei Payday 2 normal, das haben die einfach nur schlecht programmiert.


----------



## Shona (30. März 2014)

anon666 schrieb:


> Ist bei Payday 2 normal, das haben die einfach nur schlecht programmiert.


 Nope, es liegt an dem neuen Steam DL Manager der erst die Dateien mit denen auf dem Server überprüft bzw. es macht kopien von den dateien auf der Festplatte. -> New "Disk Busy" preventing game downloads :: Help and Tips <- Davon sind aber nich alle Spiele betroffen sondern diese welche dieses System nutzen.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (30. März 2014)

Das heißt ich sollte einfach n bisschen warten bis die Steamserver wieder in Ordnung gebracht wurden, oder ?


----------



## Shona (30. März 2014)

PrOXiMATEHD schrieb:


> Das heißt ich sollte einfach n bisschen warten bis die Steamserver wieder in Ordnung gebracht wurden, oder ?


 Nö, lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe  Es hat nichts mit den Servern zu tun oder mit deiner Festplatte oder deinem kompletten PC sondern einfach mit dem neuen Downloadmanager von Steam.

Ein Satz aus meinem Link "It's making a copy of some of the some of the data in some of the files.  It's re-using data from files you already have to minimise the patch  size" - kurz übersetzt: Steam macht eine Kopie von einiger der dateien um diese wieder zu benutzen und die Patch Größe damit zu veringern.


----------



## anon666 (30. März 2014)

Das Download System ist doch bei jedem Spiel das selbe, so wie ich das sehen liegt es schon an der art und weise wie Payday 2 Programmiert wurde. Man hat bei Payday 2 einfach sehr viele kleine Daten, und deswegen müssen viele Daten bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Shona (30. März 2014)

anon666 schrieb:


> Das Download System ist doch bei jedem Spiel das selbe


 Also ich habe das Problem mit dem "Disk busy" nicht bei allen Spielen, sondern nur bei vll 3-4 darunter PD2 & CS:GO ansonsten fangen alle Spiele sofort an.
Meine Vermutung ist nun eben das durch den neuen DL Manager nicht alle dieses System nutzen weshalb Patches teilweise sehr groß ausfallen obwohl sie das gar nicht müssten. Den neuen DL Manager gibt es auch noch nicht so lange und ehrlich gesagt hat mir das System vorher besser gefallen.


----------



## Crush182 (30. März 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> ...und ehrlich gesagt hat mir das System vorher besser gefallen.


 
Mir auch! 

Vorallem weil es irgendwie schneller war einfach nur zu laden, als diese "Datei hin und her Kopier" Geschichte -.-


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Nö, lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe  Es hat nichts mit den Servern zu tun oder mit deiner Festplatte oder deinem kompletten PC sondern einfach mit dem neuen Downloadmanager von Steam.
> 
> Ein Satz aus meinem Link "It's making a copy of some of the some of the data in some of the files. It's re-using data from files you already have to minimise the patch size" - kurz übersetzt: Steam macht eine Kopie von einiger der dateien um diese wieder zu benutzen und die Patch Größe damit zu veringern.



 Das Problem tritt bei mir allerdings auch auf wenn ich ein neues Game runterlade. Da gibt es ja nichts zu minimieren. Gleichzeitig zeigt der Ressourcenmonitor auch kaum Auslastung der HDD an. Ich denke das Teil ist einfach verbugt.


----------



## anon666 (30. März 2014)

Neu ist das ganze aber nicht, dieses System wird seit der Payday 2 beta genutzt.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (30. März 2014)

N ganz schönes Genie wer sich des ausgedacht hat -.- 
Also wie gesagt, wenn ich Spiele über Origin lade (wie z.B. Dead Space, des ja gratis war/ist) habe ich keine Probleme. Auch bei vielen anderen Spielen habe ich keine Probleme, eigentlich sogar nur bei Payday2...
Ich hab halt recht viele Spiele, die nicht alle auf die ssd passen und bei vielen lohnt es sich auch garnicht, da die Ladezeiten ohnehin noch recht kurz sind...


----------



## TerrorMango (2. April 2014)

Ich hatte dieses Problen bereits bei PAYDAY 2 und ArmA 3.
Ein Trick der mir und 2 Kumpels bisher immer geholfen hat ist Folgender:

1. Download pausieren!
2. Beliebiges Steam Spiel starten
3.Alt+Tab und Download fortsetzen

Dann einfach das Steam Spiel laufen lassen und wahlweise selbst spielen oder einfach ein anderes Spiel starten. Aus irgendeinem Grund war bei mir dann die Festplatte nicht mehr ausgelastet und der DL funktionierte immer einwandfrei.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (6. April 2014)

Hat funktioniert danke !


----------

